# Blood tests?



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello  I just signed up to the forum today and am hoping that I might find someone with a similar experience to offer a little advice...

My two tiels recently had their second health check at the vet and the blood tests showed that their livers had some elevated readings and that Scout had a high uric acid result.
She recommended that Dexter have another blood test in 3 months and Scout in two weeks time for her kidneys.
I went in to panic mode, but stayed as positive as I could and watched her extra closely. She seems healthy and happy and did not show any signs of illness.
We took her back in for the second blood test on Friday and remained positive that it was a misreading. The vet phoned with Scout's results yesterday and her uric acid level was back to normal which was fantastic news!
They explained to us that this happens a lot with this kind of test.?

Unfortunately her liver readings were again elevated 
She was concerned that it could be early signs of progressive liver disease.
The vet wants to retest her again in 3 months also unless she shows signs of illness before then.
The idea of not knowing what is happening inside their little bodies for 3 months is really hurting me and I do not have anyone around me who understands my concerns and fears/

I am going to remain positive. The vet has told us to keep doing what we are doing because they are otherwise in fanstastic condition and they eat very well.

I guess that I am hoping to hear other people's thoughts/experiences on the reliabilty of these tests and ways to tackle liver problems in tiels...

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!
Thank you 

Scout - DOB 11/05/09
Dexter - DOB 01/06/09


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Did they say if the white blood cell count was high or raised at all?


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for your reply  The vet told us that all of their blood cell counts were normal and healthy, it is her GLDH(?) level that is up


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

How old are they? Have they ever had any illness/pssitcosis? Just wondering as pssitcosis affects/enlarges the liver. What sort of diet are they are on?


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

They were both negative for pssitcosis. Their first health check showed a dormant parasite (not sure of the name) the vet said it was common in young birds that have been housed with a lot of other birds and they took antibiotics for 10 days. That was a year ago.

They are almost a year and a half old now. They were late to covert to pellets (it wasn't easy but has been about 2 months full time) but they are now on Vetafarm pellets and vegies. They love broccoli and baby spinach most. We sprinkle a tiny amount of seed in their foraging tray as it is new to them but the vet suggested that...


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

It could be the pelleted diet, I have read an all pellet diet can cause renal faliure in cockatiels, i'll have a dig around for articles. I feed mine a basic clean mix added to that hagen cockatiel premium which has added pellets and mixed veg bit of apple but they prefer veg.

If you can try and find out the name of the dormant parasite and what antibiotic was used to treat it.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/budgietiel.html

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/nutrition.php


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope Scout will be okay and you are able to figure out what is causing the liver problems.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your concern and well wishes 
I am currently trying to bring more exercise in to their routine (they are cuddle monsters and don't move around as much as they should!)
It seems to be the only health problem that they have so hopefully with some small changes we can get their liver enzyme levels back to normal before the next check up.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Birdcare company do a product called liver aid that you add to their drinking water, don't know if vetafarm do the same stuff. The two companies used to be linked many years ago hence still do some similar products in the way of health supplements.


----------

